# Beretta 85BB Magazine Safety Spring



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello. Have one of these and the magazine safety spring fell out when I removed the RHS grip. Please, no advice on magazine safety deletes, that's not the topic. This is the torsion-coiled-style spring of the early Cheetahs. Does anyone have one of these and can post up a picture of how the top leg of the spring is secured under the trigger bar? The parts diagrams available online do not show where the top leg interacts with the mechanism. The bottom leg is self-explanatory. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Solved this thru the Beretta Forum.


----------

